# First Official Pics of Audi A3 FIVE DOOR



## vwbeetlvr (Nov 9, 2001)

*Error*

















These are an older version. I am sorry.


_Modified by vwbeetlvr at 4:25 AM 10-22-2003_


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: First Official Pics of Audi A3 FIVE DOOR (vwbeetlvr)*

Bleck!








I'll take the 3-door - PLEASE!!!


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: First Official Pics of Audi A3 FIVE DOOR (vwbeetlvr)*

You're kidding right? You've got to be kidding! If that's it then I'm definately going with an IS300 Sportcross. That is just plain UGLY!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I really hope that you are kidding!!!!


_Modified by mr_e1974 at 6:42 PM 10-21-2003_


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: First Official Pics of Audi A3 FIVE DOOR (vwbeetlvr)*

ok relax kids. first of all, that's not the new a3. It's the previous model. The grill, headlights, tail lights etc are all from the outgoing model.
Second of all, the opinions of an acura driver and someone who will never buy another dub really don't count for much. you can pound your heads all you want...
D'nardo


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: First Official Pics of Audi A3 FIVE DOOR (colucci)*

Thanks for the great compliment! People like you make me glad I'm an Acura owner. Cheers!


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: First Official Pics of Audi A3 FIVE DOOR (colucci)*

Gee...concieted aren't we? And I suppose that you can afford to be making your payment and repair bills each month?...Must be nice.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: First Official Pics of Audi A3 FIVE DOOR (mr_e1974)*

what about this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1078494


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: First Official Pics of Audi A3 FIVE DOOR (VT1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VT1.8T* »_what about this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1078494

Now that is much better.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

